

Chicago-based non-profit news org shuts down, to return as for-profit - brandnewlow
http://www.chitowndailynews.org/blogs/Ravings_from_the_editor/Some_news_about_the_Daily_News,32359

======
brandnewlow
Chicago news nerds are talking about this over on the Citizen:
[http://www.windycitizen.com/chicago/news/2009/09/11/chi-
town...](http://www.windycitizen.com/chicago/news/2009/09/11/chi-town-daily-
news-folds)

The ChiTown Daily News received over $700,000 in grant funds over the last
three years and has employed up to 5 full-time employees at a time. It was
founded by an ex-Chicago Tribune investigative reporter as a citizen
journalism operation in 2006. They've received a ton of press from the likes
of the New Yorker, PBS and others. You can see the most recent clips here:
<http://www.chitowndailynews.org/about/press>

My friends on staff are telling me they just ran out of money.

Posters over on my site are wondering how the same team's supposed to make a
for-profit version of this simply by raising more money, this time from people
who expect results. I'm wondering the same.

